# Free bowl and tray patterns?



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi All, I just purchased a bowl and tray bit and a collet extension for my router and am looking to make some trays like the ones I saw made on the woodsmith shop tv show and marc spagnuolo's wood whisperer podcast to give as Christmas gifts. Marc used lexan templates from Eagle America, but $25 each seems kind of steep to me when I figure I can probably make my own out of 1/2" MDF.

My thought was to print out a pattern, stick it to the MDF with spray adhesive, rough cut it with the jigsaw/bandsaw and then finish it up at the OSS. At any rate, I was wondering if anyone knows where I could download any free templates that I could print out?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

You could draw a pattern in google sketchup. Circles and curves are no problem. I have made various templates, and even enlarging them on a photocopier works well. 
Good luck


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

I have made my own templates using 1/2" MDF. I have drawn a few and printed out some from the internet. I just googled what I was looking for and kept looking till I found something that would work.


----------



## Raspar (Oct 12, 2009)

I have used clipart off the web. You need to size it for your project is all. You can get the bat off of eagles site.
http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/v401-8312

Its a half then flip but planned on doing it this weekend.

Have fun with it.


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks. I ended up drawing or attempting to draw a tray template using photoshop. Not the best drawing program but all I had available - I tried using SketchUp once and my head almost exploded, not ready to devote the time to learning it just yet.

Anyway, here is what I came up with, hopefully somebody will find this useful.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks like you got er done .I'll look forward to your post on your finished trays.


----------

